# Does anyone have Kefir grains to share?



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

I have been making kefir for three years. For those of you who don't know, it's like yogurt only more so, but you need kefir "seeds" or grains as starters. I could try to bring mine over from the UK or I would be willing to buy some if someone has extra. Thanks


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

Just to let you know, I got my kefir grains safely to Pafos. If anyone wants any, let me know.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Cefalu said:


> Just to let you know, I got my kefir grains safely to Pafos. If anyone wants any, let me know.


Have you made any Kefir yet. We have done for many years in Germany but here it will not work properly.

Anders


----------



## User4Gabi (Feb 10, 2016)

Cefalu said:


> Just to let you know, I got my kefir grains safely to Pafos. If anyone wants any, let me know.


Hello! Do you still sell kefir grains? Is it water or milk grains? Thank you!


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

I have milk grains. I only use fatty goat milk that we get at Papa Antonios. I live in Tala.


----------



## User4Gabi (Feb 10, 2016)

Cefalu said:


> I have milk grains. I only use fatty goat milk that we get at Papa Antonios. I live in Tala.


I would like to buy some grains if you have any for sale.


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm really busy this week, but let's try something next week.


----------



## Savvas116 (Aug 17, 2016)

I am in Larnaca ,i use to had Kefir milk grains ,i would like if i can have or buy some from you please.


----------

